# photos of you cars detailed from products you bought at waxstock 2015



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

*my car detailed after waxstock 2015 auto finesse illusion*

an exterior detail, machine polish to take out 2 years worth of wash marks, very light but still, buzzed the car over meguairs 205 :buffer: i did srb the car even tho autoglym were not at the show and then i applied auto finesse illusion bought of auto finesse at the show for bargain £50 reduced from £75, its a nice wax


----------

